

Science to stop age clock at 50 - suprgeek
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8314442.stm

======
trebor
Most people can drive their cars for years and years, because they give it the
right maintenance and fuel. But somehow, they give their bodies almost no
care, terrible fuel, and expect equivalent mileage? There's no replacement for
prevention.

"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."

